
Object Oriented Ruby - mpapis
https://niczsoft.com/2016/05/object-oriented-ruby/
======
konart
Maybe it's only me, but the examples given in the article seemed kind of...
strange?

    
    
      class Person
       class Barber
       end
      end
    

Why would you do that it the first place?

~~~
mpapis
this are examples of what I have seen on projects

